# Where do you get your chemicals ?



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2007)

The only for me to get all the chemicals needed to make aqua regia is by ebay. I never found urea, sodium nitrate, etc over here in Quebec (Canada)


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 28, 2007)

I use a fireworks company at www.skylighter.com for the nitrates and powdered metals. I have a connection to get urea in large quantities, but I haven't used it since I don't us AR anymore. I get my acids at the local hardware stores.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, I know this compagny since I'm a pyro too  
But like I said in the previous post, I live in Canada and skylight do not ship chemicals over here. If you have urea and you doesn't use it, maybe you could sell me a few lbs ?
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 28, 2007)

Noxx,
I will check and see what I have left. I know I have at least a pound of the clean white stuff and about 5 lbs of the garden grade brown stuff.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank You very much.
I'd appreciate it.


----------



## NaNO3 (Feb 28, 2007)

In the states you can go into a hardware store and find all the chemicals needed.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes I know but I do not live in the States lol. Getting chemicals here is pretty hard...


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2007)

You can get urea in specialty fertilizers at any garden supply store. I don't know what the brown stuff is but I get a product called " Evergrow" which is 46-0-0 where the 46 is Nitrogen in the form of urea. It works very well to kill the Nitric and when dissolved leaves only a tiny bit of residue. Hardly noticeable. It comes in white pellets which grind instantly into a powder . I use an electric coffee grinder for this.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 1, 2007)

It is urea just not as clean as the white stuff, made by Espoma.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 1, 2007)

urea is mostly used to melt the snow you will find it in area where theres heavy snow /homedepot


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have actually picked up a lot of the 46-0-0. I got it at farm and feed store. 

Will sodium bisulfate work in place of sodium bisulfite?

Should I grind everything before I use it?

I have yet to process my first batch. So I am very new!!

lew


----------



## Noxx (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be very pleased if you could sell me some of your urea if you don't need it. 8)


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 2, 2007)

What is the fair price per pound? I would also need to know where I am sending, so I could determine shipping. 

I have no problem with selling a few pounds.

Lew


----------



## Noxx (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know the fair price since what I see is overpriced.
I live in Canada, Quebec.
Thanks


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like it goes for about $4.00/lb on ebay. How much are you looking to get?

I would sell for US $2.50/lb. and then whatever shipping would be.


----------



## VAN (Mar 4, 2007)

SO STEVE YOU USE ACIDS INSTEAD OF AQ? WHERE DO I GET NITRIC FOR GOLD FILL?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Van,

Harold is pretty much on the mark about processing gold filled scrap. You should go with the methods he describes. Here are two links to posts that give you more info on the nitric.

The first is a standard page everyone on this forum who is interested in chemistry should visit

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42

The second has more info.

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=159&highlight=#159

And a third which Nitrate just added.

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44

I hope this helps.


Steve


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 13, 2007)

I use ebay also, no_reserve and gldman ...... i could of swore ther were in this forum (our most valued members) but i could very well be mistaken.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello ThePierCer ! Welcome on board !
Yes they are both registered in the forum. Unfortunatly, they aren't very active... I taught they would be more.
But I know they know a lot on the subject 

But ebay is too expensive for me. I live in Canada and shipping prices are high. I hope one day I could buy a 55 pounds urea bag for 15 bucks


----------



## Fever (Mar 31, 2007)

You can buy Nitric Acid by the bottle at any decent prospecting store. I get mine at Pioneer Mining in Auburn CA.

For everything else, there's eBay......

Fever


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 1, 2007)

The last time I bought bulk urea was about 10 years ago in a rural farming community. The company sold farming chemicals and was listed under "Fertilizers" in the yellow pages. The stuff was lily white beads and dirt cheap. I think a 5 gallon bucket full cost less than $5.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow that's great !


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 15, 2007)

I Was following some interesting threads on chemical advances.
Some are interesting. Follow the links in order and read several times to understand.  ( for me anyway )

The discover and stability of super acids. Safe to handel ?

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2002/04/020412074739.htm

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1998/03/980331075650.htm

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/11/041122091131.htm


Changing Gold: Precious Metal Not As Noble Or Stable As Previously Thought http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/02/070212183756.htm

Gold The Relativistic Heavy Ion Collider: Middleweight Matchup To Provide Control Data In Exploration Of New Form Of Matter http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/01/050122140745.htm

Scientists Hunt For Universe's Primordial Matter: Exciting First Results From Deuteron-Gold Collisions At Brookhaven http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/06/030613075906.htm


Aflac.


----------

